

We will stalk you till you quit your bad habit Dead Serious - comet
http://texmote.tumblr.com/post/21198413566/all-we-need-is-a-little-push-www-texmote-com

======
madao
There is a great Stephen king movie called Cats eye. it is a series of three
short stories one of them was about a company that helped you quit smoking, if
you did not follow their program they kidnapped a love one and electrocuted
her (punishment gets worse the more they deviate)

~~~
comet
@madao: Lol! Thats sounds a lil too drastic! We are less evil & play secret
santa mostly! :)

~~~
ajuc
Everybody says that.

~~~
comet
@ajuc: I can assure you we will NOT kill anybody or their loved ones to rid
them of their bad habits! Spam, Abuse, all issues, agreed. Fixing, Fixing,
Iterating, Fixing. We will be better soon. Promise.

